# Nhận in trên lon sơn, thùng sơn các loại số lượng ít



## thanhmai2501 (3/7/19)

*Sản xuất bao bì hộp thiếc uy tín, chất lượng*
Là một trong những đơn vị đi đầu trong lĩnh vực thiết kế, sản xuất bao bì hộp thiếc, thương hiệu Huy Lập đã gặt hái được nhiều thành công trên thị trường hiện nay. Tất cả những thành tựu mà chúng tôi đạt được đều được xây dựng trên cơ sở chất lượng sản phẩm đi đôi với chất lượng dịch vụ. Khách hàng hoàn toàn yên tâm khi tìm đến các dòng sản phẩm của chúng tôi.

*Nhu cầu sản xuất, sử dụng bao bì hộp thiếc trên thị trường hiện nay*
Với hàng loại các ưu điểm, bao bì hộp thiếc nói riêng và bao bì kim loại nói riêng có khả năng đáp ứng nhu cầu đa dạng của khách hàng như:
● Hình thức đa dạng, đẹp mắt
● Dễ dàng sử dụng để bảo quản đồ ăn, nước uống, hóa chất, chất tẩy rửa bên trong
● Thời gian sử dụng lâu dài, bền bỉ với thời gian
● Vật liệu đa dạng, phù hợp với từng nhu cầu
● Có thể tái chế, tái sản xuất dễ dàng






_Các mẫu hộp thiếc đa dạng_​
Có thể thấy, bao bì kim loại “ăn đứt” các dòng vật liệu khác như giấy, nhựa, mây tre,…về thời gian sử dụng cũng như tính ứng dụng của chúng. Đó cũng là lý do tại sao ngày các nhiều các nhãn hàng dịch chuyển sang mảng sản xuất bao bì hộp thiếc, bao bì kim loại.

*Huy Lập mang đến những sản phẩm tốt nhất*
Là một doanh nghiệp được thành lập từ lâu trong lĩnh vực cung cấp các sản phẩm đồ dùng kim loại trên thị trường hiện nay, Huy Lập cam kết về chất lượng sản phẩm luôn là tốt nhất. Tại nhà máy sản xuất, chúng tôi cho ra đời nhiều mặt hàng khác nhau như:
● Lon đựng mực in
● Lon đựng sơn
● Lon đựng kéo nắp cọ nhựa
● Lon đựng hóa chất, tẩy sơn các loại
● Lon đựng thức ăn thủy sản
● Lon đựng chất đóng rắn 2k
● Bao bì hộp thiếc đựng mỹ phẩm, quà tặng
● Thùng vuông 18 lít
● Lon đựng dầu nhớt, nước giải nhiệt, chất phụ gia
● In ấn trên kim loại, thùng, long sơn số lượng ít,…
Mỗi thành phẩm được đảm bảo theo dõi kỹ càng từ khâu thiết kế mẫu mã cho đến khi kết thúc quá trình sản xuất. Tất cả nhằm mang đến những loại vỏ hộp thiếc tốt nhất, đáp ứng nhu cầu mà khách hàng đặt ra.

*Dịch vụ sản xuất bao bì hộp thiếc uy tín, chất lượng*
Ngoài chất lượng sản phẩm, Huy Lập còn cam kết chất lượng dịch vụ tốt nhất
Nhận sản xuất số lượng lớn các mặt hàng sản xuất
Đáp ứng nhu cầu đa dạng của nhiều khách hàng khác nhau, chúng tôi cung cấp dịch vụ sản xuất bao bì hộp thiếc với số lượng lớn, nhỏ tùy loại. Không chỉ vậy, Huy Lập còn cam kết khâu vận chuyển được diễn ra nhanh chóng và chính xác nhất.






_Mẫu mã sản phẩm phong phú_​
*Cam kết về thời gian thực hiện*
Ngay từ khi ký kết hợp đồng, các điều khoản về thời gian thực hiện đã được đưa ra bàn bạc. Theo đó, chúng tôi luôn đảm bảo thực hiện đúng như thỏa thuận, tiến hành theo cam kết đặt ra. Điều này đảm bảo cho bạn và doanh nghiệp không bị chậm trễ tiến độ sản xuất các sản phẩm của mình.

*Sử dụng máy móc, công nghệ hiện đại bậc nhất thị trường*
Nhằm đáp ứng nhu cầu ngày càng cao của thị trường, chúng tôi không ngừng cải thiện máy móc, trang thiết bị sản xuất hiện đại, tiên tiến. Với dàn máy móc này, không những chất lượng sản phẩm được bảo đảm mà ngay cả tiến độ thực hiện cũng nhanh chóng và hiệu quả hơn.

*Giá cả cạnh tranh trên thị trường*
Huy Lập hiểu rõ về những gì mà một dịch vụ cần mang lại. Do vậy, chúng tôi đưa ra những mức giá cạnh tranh trên thi trường khác nhau, tùy thuộc vào từng mặt hàng sản xuất. Vì vậy, khách hàng có thể hoàn toàn yên tâm.

_Nếu bạn là người có nhu cầu tìm kiếm đơn vị sản xuất bao bì hộp thiếc uy tín, hãy liên hệ ngay với chúng tôi. Mọi vấn đề liên quan sẽ được tư vấn cụ thể, rõ ràng nhằm đi tới một thỏa thuận thiện chí giữa các bên._

Thông tin liên hệ:

CÔNG TY TNHH SX VÀ TM DV BAO BÌ KIM LOẠI HUY LẬP
Địa Chỉ: 38/96c Lãnh Binh Thăng,F13,Q.11 Hồ Chí Minh
Website: baobihopthiec.com
Email : londunghoachat@gmail.com
Hotline: (028).668.55287 Fax028).668.55287
Di Động: 090.235.1207 - 0169.599.8477


----------

